# Blade Runner - Sidkit's Worldcon blaster



## MML (Apr 20, 2008)

This beauty arrived a couple of months ago. Very SOLID and HEAVY. All metal. A work of art to be honest. 
I blued the upper parts with Permablue and the black parts were primed and painted with Halford's car paints and several coats of Humbrol satin varnish. 

It's pretty much done at this point, just have to replace the brass trigger pins with steel ones and add two small screws on the left of the Steyr ammo box.
The grips look a bit red in the photos but they don't in reality - it's just how the daylight caught it. They came out nice and dark.

VERY happy with this kit. Definitely worth picking one of these up!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Excellent job MML, thouroughly authentic looking weapon.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Excellent job. I like when a weapon still 'looks' lethal and always liked this design. I'm not that crazy about some of the designs for phaser rifles and such in the later Star Trek series'. They were becoming so pretty and sleek that they didn't look dangerous. I'll take the look of a pulse rifle or smart gun from Aliens. It just screams 'You better back your ass off!' (lol)


----------



## Jaruemalak (Jun 12, 2008)

Beautiful weapon and a beautiful job!

And I agree completely with the comment on the Trek Phaser rifle. I (usually) thought the phaser pistol had a sleek look all their own, but even the old white toy Laser Tag rifle looked more deadly than any phaser rifle I ever saw.

Yeah, gimme the pulse rifle any day!


----------

